# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Forum funktioniert bei mir nicht mehr richtig.

## cliomare

Hallo, 
seit der Umstellung funktioniert das Forum bei mir nicht mehr richtig. 
Wollte zwei Eintr

----------


## noox

Hier gibt's einen Thread dazu:
https://www.downhill-board.com/61562...board-com.html

Falls das Posten nicht geht, kannst du auch ein Mail an bike a-t downhill-rangers dot com mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung senden. 

(Verwendeter Browser, was du gemacht hast, was nicht funktiniert. Ev. Screenshot.)

----------

